# Bunny Kisses: a show of affection?



## jread (Dec 30, 2006)

I read that if a rabbit licks you, it's a showof affection (not simply that they like the salty taste). Ourbunny gives me "kisses" all the time, either on the finger tips orright on my bottom lip; she'll stretch up to my face and I'll put mylips in front of her mouth and she does a quick "slurp"..... lol!

Is this their way of showing that they love you?


----------



## Spring (Dec 30, 2006)

Some say it's for salt, but personally Idisagree. I strongly believe it's them showing affection . Pebbleswho is a huge licker, will not just lick my skin, but also my hair andmy clothes when we are cuddling.


----------



## sparklyyy (Dec 31, 2006)

I also strongly believe that it's a sign ofaffection.  Zeke usually only licks me after I'vecuddled with him. Afterwards, he'll licks my hands or myface. Then, he'll nudge my hands and lay down because it'shis turn again! Hehe.

Erin


----------



## ec (Dec 31, 2006)

My bun will "groom" me while I'm petting her -sometimes she's awfully intense about kissing/licking my hands. I dothink it's about affection and being good buddies.


----------



## MaevePotter (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah bunny will only lick me if he's in a goodmood. Sometimes I put my hand under his nose, and if I haven't"groomed" him enough first, he'll shove my hand back on his nose, likeNo! You aren't worthy yet. Pet me! He's so cute though. Once in theliving room he wouldnt come and let me pet him so I was on the floorand put my head down ala bunny giving my best pet me face, and hehopped over from 5 feet away, gave me 2 kisses on the cheek and hoppedaway LOL. he's such a sweety!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 2, 2007)

I've been watching Tabitha the past few daysinteracting with the dogs and when the dogs stick their noses throughthe cage bars, Tabitha runs over and licks their noses. Shejust loves the dogs.

I would have to believe it is affection otherwise she could easily bite them.


----------

